# Samba Server nur 11 MB/s bei Gigabit

## m0021

Hi,

habe nen Samba Server (Gentoo Linux). und als Client nutze ich gerade Ubuntu (gnome) 9.10. Beide Rechner haben eine Gigabit Netzwerkkarte und zur Verbindung dieser dient ein NETGEAR ProSafe™ Gigabit 8 Port VPN Firewall FVS318G Router. Mein Problem ist das ich bei Datentransfer zwischen beiden maximal 11 MB/s bekomme, obwohl theoretisch min 50 MB/s möglich wären. Bei großen Datenmengen (<10GB) dauert das transferieren ewig...

hdparm sagt das die minimale Transferrate auf der "schlechtesten" Festplatte 54 MB/s beträgt. 

netperf bestätigt die niedrigen Werte von maximal 11.5 MB/s (über TCP, gleiches über UDP).

was ich schon probiert habe ist die MTU auf beiden Rechnern auf 9000 zu setzen, hat an der Geschwindigkeit jedoch nichts verändert. beim datentransfer zwischen 2 Windows 7 Rechnern in diesem Netzwerk erreiche ich raten von bis zu 70 MB/s... achja und zur Verbindung dienen CAT5-Kabel deren Länge 15m nicht überschreiten. Zur Netzwerkkonfiguration nutze ich das net.eth0 skript welches im Runlevel default geladen wird.

für Lösungsvorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar

mfg m0021

----------

## papahuhn

Was sagt ethtool bezüglich Speed?

----------

## m0021

also wie ich bereits oben geschrieben habe, hab ich netperf zur messung der netzwerkgeschwindigkeit genutzt.

ich habe den netperf server auf dem gentoo samba server laufen lassen und dann mittels netperf client von ubuntu den test durchlaufen lassen, dabei wurden mehrere testpackete übertragen. hab den test über tcp und udp durchlaufen lassen gab die gleichen werte und zwar durchschnittlich 11 Megabyte/s.

ist es trozdem aus einem mir nicht bekannten grund nötig ethtool durchlaufen zu lassen ? müsst ich nämlich erst emergen

----------

## papahuhn

ethtool wird dir nichts messen sondern ausgeben, in welchem Modus sich deine Karte befindet. Bei 11MB/s liegt doch der Verdacht nahe, dass einer von den zwei Testknoten auf 100Mbit/s läuft.

----------

## m0021

ethtool eth0 gibt folgendes aus:

Supported ports: [ TP ]

Supported link modes:   

10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full 

Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

Advertised link modes:  

10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full 

Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

Speed: 100Mb/s

Duplex: Full

Port: Twisted Pair

PHYAD: 0

Transceiver: internal

Auto-negotiation: on

Supports Wake-on: pg

Wake-on: d

Current message level: 0x000000ff (255)

Link detected: yes

jemand ne ahnung wieso bei Speed: 100Mb/s steht und natürlich wie ich das ändern kann (ethtool eth0 -s speed 1000 duplex full   ändert die einstellung nicht) ?

auf dem Client sagt ethtool Speed: 1000Mb/s

----------

## papahuhn

Hilft es, autoneg auf off zu stellen?

----------

## m0021

hab ich versucht, bediene den server über ssh (als root).

der server hat nicht mehr reagiert, musste ihn per reset schalter neustarten, autoneg und speed haben immernoch die selben werte

----------

## papahuhn

Dann weiss ich auch nicht. Windows hat am gleichen Anschluss 1000Mbit, ja? Dann kanns eigentlich auch nicht an der Switchporteinstellung liegen.

----------

## think4urs11

Das richtige Kernelmodul zur NIC benutzt du aber schon oder?

----------

## m0021

@papahuhn: ja, denk ich mir auch, am router dürfte es nicht liegen

also ich benutze keinen generic kernel

was meinst du mit dem richtigen kernel modul für NIC ? (sag bitte in welchem abschnitt das zu finden ist)

also was ich eingebunden habe (fest) ist der entsprechende treiber für meine netzwerkkarte (im abschnitt device drivers -> network device support -> 1000Mbit -> SkyKonnect Yukon 2), die entsprechenden unterstützungen (alles bis auf ipv6, appletalk, token ring, wireless und hardware unterstützungen die nicht verbaut sind)

meine netzwerkkarte ist Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet onboard

----------

## fangorn

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ethtool (zumindest bei SysKonnekt treibern) nur funktioniert, wenn man einen kompletten Parametersatz angibt.   :Rolling Eyes: 

also schaltet etwa erst

```
ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full autoneg on
```

bei mir bei manchen Maschinen auf Gigabit, selbst wenn der switch (managed) auf Autoneg steht (man lege das Augenmerk auf "autoneg on" am Ende).

Habe ich eigentlich überall in der /etc/conf.d/local.start stehen, da es nicht viel kaputt machen kann. Es sei denn, ich weiß, dass ich gelegentlich in non-gigabit Netzwerken zugange bin. (einige Router und Firmennetzwerke können das immer noch nicht  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------

## m0021

hab ich probiert, hat leider nix gebracht

----------

